# Rajouter du stockage windows



## Spaghetto (16 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour, 
J'ai fait il y a pas très longtemps un dualboot donc et j'ai donner 200 gigas a windows sauf que maintenant je n'ai plus assez de stockage et je veux bien en rajouter mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible de rajouter du stockage une fois que le dual boot est fait parce que je pense qu'il me reste bien 400 gigas non utilisé sur mon mac de base 
Merci à vous


----------



## ericse (17 Janvier 2021)

Spaghetto a dit:


> J'ai fait il y a pas très longtemps un dualboot donc et j'ai donner 200 gigas a windows sauf que maintenant je n'ai plus assez de stockage et je veux bien en rajouter mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible de rajouter du stockage une fois que le dual boot est fait parce que je pense qu'il me reste bien 400 gigas non utilisé sur mon mac de base


Bonjour,
Avec les outils Apple ce n'est pas possible, il faut désinstaller bootcamp et le réinstaller avec la nouvelle taille.
Mais il y a un outil payant qui le permet : https://www.paragon-software.com/home/camptune/


----------



## Locke (17 Janvier 2021)

Spaghetto a dit:


> J'ai fait il y a pas très longtemps un dualboot donc et j'ai donner 200 gigas a windows sauf que maintenant je n'ai plus assez de stockage et je veux bien en rajouter mais je ne sais pas si c'est possible de rajouter du stockage une fois que le dual boot est fait parce que je pense qu'il me reste bien 400 gigas non utilisé sur mon mac de base


Comme mentionné en réponse        #2      ce n'est pas possible avec Utilitaire de disque sous macOS, ni avec le Gestionnaire de disque sous Windows. Il ne faut en aucun cas bidouiller quoi que ce soit, le seul logiciel capable de le faire sous macOS est *Camptune*, il n'est pas gratuit, mais c'est la seule possibilité.


----------

